# VIP622 6.30 new this morning



## DAG

New colors on the guide, but not sure what else is new. As usual, the auto channel tune didn't fire off this AM, so I knew that a new software must have spooled.


----------



## 47HO

I noticed the RECORD menu look changed, and that some entries for CheckSwitch had been added to the Diagnostics screens.


----------



## BobaBird

What do you see different for L630 in the Record menu?


----------



## bobukcat

I haven't had a chance to go through too many of the menus yet but I immediately noticed the menu when you hit the DVR button one time is completely different - and in my limited (one time) experience with it I wasn't too crazy about it. It looks very "blocky" and it appears this was done to help promote VOD movies as it shows 4 or 6 (can't remember) "Available Titles", each in it's only box at the bottom left of the screen. I'll have to take it for a few more spins later this evening and see what else has changed.


----------



## kucharsk

I got this on one of my two 722s as well; the other is still 6.29.

Most annoying are the ads for the PPV movies on the new screen and all the on-demand features being flogged including "Midnight Cinema" (adult.)

Frankly it makes me feel like I'm watching a hotel TV.


----------



## GrumpyBear

kucharsk said:


> I got this on one of my two 722s as well; the other is still 6.29.
> 
> Most annoying are the ads for the PPV movies on the new screen and all the on-demand features being flogged including "Midnight Cinema" (adult.)
> 
> Frankly it makes me feel like I'm watching a hotel TV.


Can you still disable them by going into the Menu and selecting, System Setup, Installation, TV Enhancements, and disable the banner in the guide?

I just did a check switch and still only have 6.29.


----------



## kucharsk

I also did a check and the software revision on my 722 is actually L6*7*0.

BTW, you can lock out the adult channels of course but there's no way to not get the PPV ads when you first hit the "DVR" button.


----------



## 47HO

BobaBird said:


> What do you see different for L630 in the Record menu?


Oops, I meant the DVR button.


----------



## bnborg

kucharsk said:


> I also did a check and the software revision on my 722 is actually L6*7*0.


I think it must be a 722*K*.


----------



## kucharsk

Sorry for the quality, they're off-screen photos.

My DVR is *not* a 722K, it's a *722*, and only one of my two 722s has downloaded the update at this point; the other is still at L629.

Top menu, when you press the "DVR" button:










DISH Cinema:










TV Shows:










Midnight Lounge:


----------



## AVJohnnie

My two 622 receivers had been working perfectly ~ and fortunately for me the one that's still on L629 still is working properly. Both were still on L629 yesterday and both were used for several hours last evening without any problems.

Today I woke to find this new L630 version installed on one of the 622s. That receiver has not functioned correctly since, apparently having updated itself sometime during the night. Hopefully those of you with 722s are having better results with this new version than I’m having with it on my 622.

The afflicted receiver now locks up and fails to respond to remote and front panel button commands after 20 to 40 minutes of operation (that is, displaying a watchable picture). If left alone it eventually reboots itself. When this happens the reboot cycle takes from 10 to 15 minutes to complete.

For the approximate half-hour that it manages to keep a picture displayed, it responds very sluggishly to any button commands from the remote. This ultimately devolves to another full lockup and eventual self reboot.

I've tried power-cording it a few times with no improvements.

Called Dish and they want to send a replacement unit - for a fee.

Assuming the issue was induced by the update, I gotta ask, what’s the point, other than giving Dish $15 to ship me a refurbished replacement that will behave the same way after it downloads this update?

I told the CSR that I’d wait 24 to 48 hours to see if my other unit takes the update and gets hosed as well ~ that way they can send me two replacements for $30. :nono:

Thanks Dish – It’s been a while, but it looks like I’ve been Guinea Pigged by you once again.


----------



## rjruby

Since getting the update, my 622 has been consistently doing boot recoveries (warning 981)

A replacement 622 is on the way.


----------



## kucharsk

No boot recoveries with my 722, but it was running very, very slowly.

It seems a bit better tonight.


----------



## pcnetwrx

AVJohnnie said:


> My two 622 receivers had been working perfectly ....


Mine started out doing that same weird stuff this morning, but after forcing four reboots in a row, and then leaving it alone for 15 or 20 minutes without messing with it, it straightened out and has been working fine the rest of the day. I hope it keeps working after the nightly reboot.


----------



## rjruby

pcnetwrx said:


> Mine started out doing that same weird stuff this morning, but after forcing four reboots in a row, and then leaving it alone for 15 or 20 minutes without messing with it, it straightened out and has been working fine the rest of the day. I hope it keeps working after the nightly reboot.


My 622 did the same but the problem showed up again after the next nightly reboot.


----------



## 4bama

My 622 got the update the first night it spooled and is working fine. I agree that responses to the remote seems a little slower than before, maybe 1/2 second slower.


----------



## klang

My 622 got the update the other day. I noticed last night that channel changes through the guide seem slower now. After selecting a channel in the guide the banner pops up with the remainder of the screen black. 3 to 5 seconds later the picture arrives. Same behavior using the recall button.


----------



## BqWUDUDj

My 722 got updated. First impressions:

Guide colors changed -- for what purpose??? I've gotten used to the colors that I've had for years. I never paid attention to them before but now when I switch guide selections, I notice that something looks funny.

PPV ads -- I'm a paying customer. I shouldn't be presented with that garbage on my screen.

The DVR button press screen (not sure what it's called) has a different look than every other screen. Square corners rather than rounded, no space between menu options. Compare this screen to the menu button screen, for instance.

Dish Online is gone (or hidden somewhere). This had a lot of potential, especially if they could team up with Hulu and get some content.

Sorry, I have nothing good to say about 6.70 as of yet.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Well it’s been about 72 hours since L6.30 hosed one of my 622s. I don’t try to use that receiver much since it received its “FW occurrence”, but I’ve tried to keep it on and have been monitoring its behavior as best I can. The constant lockups and self-reboots I was initially having seem to be down to three to four times per day. Sluggish remote response also continues to be a problem when I try to do anything with it.

At least they have not polluted my other 622 with this release (yet).

I’m seeing enough posts here and in the other FW update threads to indicate that I’m not alone in this ~ Looks like some 722s and 722Ks are having issues with their respective “FW enhancements” as well.

All in all I still see no point in having Dish ship out a replacement if it’s going to immediately download this tripe.

P.Smith ~ Do you happen to know if they’re still spewing out this crud?


----------



## Grampa67

AMy 622 rebooted at about 7






My 622 rebooted last night at about 7pm. I went to the counters and line 14 read Connect: 6:57 pm. It rebooted about 10pm. Counters read connect: 9:57pm.
I checked the counters this am and read connect: 3:06am. Is the reboot command coming from the satellite?















;00 pm lasr night. I went yo the counters and line 14 Connect:


----------



## P Smith

BqWUDUDj said:


> My 722 got updated. ....
> Sorry, I have nothing good to say about *6.70* as of yet.




You got special one.


----------



## BqWUDUDj

P Smith said:


> You got special one.


I don't get the joke. I admit, I should have read the subject line more carefully. The 622s are getting v630 and the 722s (such as mine) are getting v670.


----------



## P Smith

Yep, a little confusion came from dish: they made a fork in FW releases and separate two models by new different versions: for 622 - L6.30 and for 722 - L6.70.
But the thread about ViP622, so reporting 722's L6.70 new features creating mess in the discussion.


----------



## oldanbo

mine received the update and has since rebooted twice, different days, but it always seems to happen during a football game. tonight was SNF and it again rebooted all on it's own. I was recording IRT when it rebooted. It now shows a folder containing a 13 min (appx) recording and a second recording for 47 min (again appx). I haven't watched it yet to see if anything was lost, but this is becoming STUPID.


----------



## pcnetwrx

rjruby said:


> My 622 did the same but the problem showed up again after the next nightly reboot.


Mine still seems to be ok after the four reboots in a row and a couple of normal nightly reboots. Had a bunch of shows record today and watched them all without any problems.


----------



## bobukcat

Just one of my two 622s have gotten the 630 build and I used that DVR pretty heavily all day yesterday (multiple recordings, swapping tuners, sending programs to external HD, etc.) with no problems whatsoever. I'm still not fond of the new menu when you hit the DVR button but one more push takes me right back to what I'm used to so it's no big deal.


----------



## megeed

My 722 got 6.71 and there is a bug.

When using folders to view recordings, If you hit info, and then cancel, it takes you all the way to the top level. Its horrible when you are looking for a specific recording. I hope they fix this ASAP. 

I've never saw an issue with anything Dish network did, and the reason I stayed for Dish for 8 years now is because of the DVR interface. This might become a good enough reason to leave.


----------



## P Smith

megeed said:


> My 722 got *6.71* and there is a bug.
> ...


- 622 and 722 running different versions
- the thread about 622 with L6.30
- are you sure it is L6.7*1* ? Could you post a screen shot with the number ?


----------



## megeed

sorry it said 6.70. I posted in this thread because I didn't find one for 6.70


----------



## harsh

klang said:


> I noticed last night that channel changes through the guide seem slower now. After selecting a channel in the guide the banner pops up with the remainder of the screen black. 3 to 5 seconds later the picture arrives. Same behavior using the recall button.


I've had this problem for two or three weeks now on my ViP622. I'm still running 6.29 as I type this.


----------



## 4bama

One improvement (maybe), so far no black-screen-with-sound problem that we occasionally experienced with L629...and no new problem(s) discovered thus far with L630.


----------



## frodob9

I have had 6.30 on my 622 for a few days now and have not noticed any problems. I am suprised that no one has mentioned the abilty to record to EHD.


----------



## Jim5506

I believe you will find that that option is not what you think it is.

That is a left-over option for sending recordings to an external viewing device.

Off the top of my head I do not remember the name of the device, but there were several models.


----------



## Mustang Dave

4bama said:


> One improvement (maybe), so far no black-screen-with-sound problem that we occasionally experienced with L629...and no new problem(s) discovered thus far with L630.


I think I had this problem tonight and I have L630. Pretty much all HD channels had sound but no video. SD channels were fine. The wife was recording show on the other tuner at the time. When it was done recording I did a hard reset and that fixed it for now.

Side note, the PnP seems to flip almost instantly now. It was so fast I thought I missed hitting the swap button.


----------



## BillJ

Was having signal problems yesterday and saw two new error message screens. Instead of the old "Acquiring Ssatellite" now there is a Partial Signal Loss and a Complete Signal Loss message. Both include several steps the user may take to restore the signal. Final step is to call Dish and the phone number is given.


----------



## megeed

My 622 got version 6.30 yesterday and has the same problem.
Anyone else see this issue?



megeed said:


> My 722 got 6.70 and there is a bug.
> 
> When using folders to view recordings, If you hit info, and then done/cancel, it takes you all the way to the top level. Its horrible when you are looking for a specific recording. I hope they fix this ASAP.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Eww, mine kicks me out of the folder as well when I hit enter or exit to kill the info screen. Got my update sometime last night.


----------



## Henry

Got L6.30 last night. I usually get updates two weeks after they first release it, so getting it sooner is fine with me.


----------



## jpeckinp

Got the update today.

After it installed and went to the screensaver I did a power button reset. The reset was amazingly fast compared to the other software. I used to hear the fan spin at full for at least 2 min. It spun for about 4 seconds the screen came up with looking for sats for about 10 seconds and I was back to watching TV in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## fwampler

L6.30 is working with no problems. Feels rather snappy, actually.


----------



## Schizm

The stretch, gray bars, etc does not do anything on my second TV when in Single Mode. I heard it reboot twice last night while it was recording shows. Checked the recorded shows and noticed my wife's show last night did not fully record because of the reboot. She isn't going to be happy.


----------



## bobukcat

Jim5506 said:


> I believe you will find that that option is not what you think it is.
> 
> That is a left-over option for sending recordings to an external viewing device.
> 
> Off the top of my head I do not remember the name of the device, but there were several models.


Correct, that was / is there for PocketDish owners.


----------



## Michael P

I got it yesterday on my 622. Was shocked to see the shameless Dish Cinema promos in the previously noncommercial DVR menu. I see fewer choices in the menu from what I remember. What's missing?

I haven't checked to see if my EHD still works, it was unplugged during the upgrade. Maybe this upgrade will fix the lost EHD TOC that happens after shutting down the STB (In the previous S/W version I had to pull either the power cord of the EHD or the USB in order for the EHD TOC to display, otherwise I get no entries, only the space available).

Also I hope that the Eastern ARC settings are now in the point dish section (previous s/w only had Dish 500, 300 and 105/121).


----------



## BJK

No problems here other than the ugly green used for "all sub".

BJK


----------



## TBoneit

bobukcat said:


> I haven't had a chance to go through too many of the menus yet but I immediately noticed the menu when you hit the DVR button one time is completely different - and in my limited (one time) experience with it I wasn't too crazy about it. It looks very "blocky" and it appears this was done to help promote VOD movies as it shows 4 or 6 (can't remember) "Available Titles", each in it's only box at the bottom left of the screen. I'll have to take it for a few more spins later this evening and see what else has changed.


I thought that menu was just plain ugly. I always used to hit DVR, 4, 2 to send to the EHD. I'll have to plug it in and see if that still works.

It worked fine yesterday for me, Knock Wood.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Anyone else lose the side-by-side PiP mode?

I have my 622 connected to a 4:3 SDTV so I don't watch it as much as I used to... but I do sometimes set timers with it when I need to record something that I want to move to an external drive anyway.

Last night I noticed that I no longer have the side-by-side mode on my 622 with L630.


----------



## BobaBird

My S-b-S P-i-P is A-OK.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It could just be a problem with side-by-side and 4:3 TVs... Anyone with a 4:3 TV directly connected (not through the RF modulated) able to use side-by-side PIP?


----------



## BillJ

All my TVs still display side-by-side PIP. The 4:3 sets are connected to TV2 output. I run both my 622s in single mode most of the time. Have L6.30 on both receivers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Maybe it's just something screwy with me then... maybe time for a power cord pull!


----------



## BillM

In the past 72 hours I've had two crashes with this release on my 622. Over the weekend, the device hung hard, such that a power cord pull was required to reset it. Just tonight I had a crash during recording, watchdogging and taking ~10 minutes to reset. Time to call Dish?


----------



## jadebox

So far my 622 seems to be working fine with the new software. An occassional glitch I was seeing in the video seems to be gone, though it may be a coincidence. It wasn't happening very often, so I may just have not seen it again yet.

The only problem I've seen with the new software is the ugly screen when you press the DVR button. It doesn't match the style of the rest of the User Interface.

-- Roger


----------



## GrumpyBear

jadebox said:


> The only problem I've seen with the new software is the ugly screen when you press the DVR button. It doesn't match the style of the rest of the User Interface.
> 
> -- Roger


Was just updated last night. No real issue except for that HORRIBLE 1st Screen, when you hit the DVR button. FUGLY


----------



## BillJ

Noticed a small issue with L6.30 in the last couple days. When setting a manual timer if I input the channel I want to record the channel list jumps to the next channel after the one I input. I input channel 120 and the channel list jumps to channel 121. Have to up arrow to get back to 120.

It's doing this on both 622s with L6.30.


----------



## epokopac

Schizm said:


> The stretch, gray bars, etc does not do anything on my second TV when in Single Mode. I heard it reboot twice last night while it was recording shows. Checked the recorded shows and noticed my wife's show last night did not fully record because of the reboot. She isn't going to be happy.


622 - Single Mode - New "30" software

Had to do a ''soft reset" last night to get "bars" functionality back. All SD channels were being displayed in stretch-o-vision.

Pip window is distorted (stretched vertically) when at half-screen size.

DVR wanted to reformat EHD. Took a few power off and power on sequences of the EHD for the 622 to "play nice" with it.


----------



## Mokanic

epokopac said:


> 622 - Single Mode - New "30" software
> 
> Had to do a ''soft reset" last night to get "bars" functionality back. All SD channels were being displayed in stretch-o-vision.
> 
> Pip window is distorted (stretched vertically) when at half-screen size.
> 
> DVR wanted to reformat EHD. Took a few power off and power on sequences of the EHD for the 622 to "play nice" with it.


I have the SD stretch-o-vision issue on my 622 with L630. Also, no "functionality" when trying to stretch/gray bars/zoom, etc. with the * button even on HD channels. We had one lock-up in the last week to ten days and it was preceded by no remote response while watching a recorded show. The show finished before COMPLETLEY locking up and rebooting, but we had to watch the commercials.  We went from sluggish remote response to no remote response before it rebooted.

I performed a hard reboot and no changes to the side by side PIP symptoms. One is always stretched all the way up and down and the other looks normal in side by side mode. It doesn't matter if it's an HD, SD, OTA or Sat channel. One of the PIP signals is always stretched. And I can't specifically pin it down to a specific tuner. I would assume since it affects OTA as well as Sat channels in the same manner, it doesn't matter. 
The * button still has no effect on actual picture mode. It cycles through the options graphically, but the picture stays in the same format.

It appears we will need another update to fix this issue.


----------



## epokopac

Thanks for the updates.

I won't waste time on the "hard boot" since that doesn't appear to fix the vertical distortion.

EHD and 622 have never really played "nice" together. I'm used to a quick power off/power on sequence of the EHD to set things right when I need to use it. Didn't ask to reformat the drive like it did after the initial download of release "30".

Stretch-o-vision returned tonight WHILE I was recording CSI (Vegas version) to TV2. This issue may have something to do with Record Plus/Record Preference (just a guess). Waited till the recording was done, pressed PIP, then Swap, PIP (3 times), selected a known SD only channel (435 CSNNE Kansas/Kansas State football game), stretch-o-vision was gone. No need for a "soft boot" tonight.

I can't believe this release was ever tested and debugged on a development server first.
I'd be fired if I ever put updates on a Live system without testing them first.

Sure hope somebody is working on a release "31" to take care of these issues.


----------



## Tulsa1

Mokanic said:


> I performed a hard reboot and no changes to the side by side PIP symptoms. One is always stretched all the way up and down and the other looks normal in side by side mode. It doesn't matter if it's an HD, SD, OTA or Sat channel. One of the PIP signals is always stretched. And I can't specifically pin it down to a specific tuner. I would assume since it affects OTA as well as Sat channels in the same manner, it doesn't matter.
> The * button still has no effect on actual picture mode. It cycles through the options graphically, but the picture stays in the same format.
> 
> It appears we will need another update to fix this issue.


Exact same experience on my 622 and 722 with the new FW.
I don't use the side-by-side PIP that often but it's sweet to have at certain times.
Having one of them stretched makes it unwatchable:nono2:


----------



## TulsaOK

Tulsa1 said:


> Exact same experience on my 622 and 722 with the new FW.


The 622 and 722 have different firmware, at least the release numbers are different.


----------



## Tulsa1

Kent Taylor said:


> The 622 and 722 have different firmware, at least the release numbers are different.


Because of that fact I was hoping my 722 would not have the same problem
but yesterday morning the 722 got updated and nothing I could do would clear the problem.
Same on the 622 a week ago. I guess they are consistant in one way


----------



## TulsaOK

Tell me what exactly the issue is with the 722. I haven't noticed anything like that but I may be missing something.


----------



## Tulsa1

It was best described by Mokanic in the 622 - FW6.30 thread:

*I performed a hard reboot and no changes to the side by side PIP symptoms.
One is always stretched all the way up and down and the other looks normal in side by side mode.
It doesn't matter if it's an HD, SD, OTA or Sat channel. One of the PIP signals is always stretched.
And I can't specifically pin it down to a specific tuner. I would assume since it affects OTA as well as Sat channels in the same manner, it doesn't matter. 
The * button still has no effect on actual picture mode. It cycles through the options graphically, but the picture stays in the same format.*


----------



## GrumpyBear

I can't get my PiP to stretch on my SD channels, I have tried several times, and lots of different channels. SD is in a smaller box, and the HD channels are letterbox. Only real difference I can find between the old firmware and the new, is the PiP box has a purple color border,instead of blue.

Only real issue with the latest version is the Really ugly interface when you press DVR for the 1st time. Well take some time to get used to it I guess.


----------



## TBoneit

Truly Ugly!


----------



## TulsaOK

Tulsa1 said:


> It was best described by Mokanic in the 622 - FW6.30 thread:
> 
> *I performed a hard reboot and no changes to the side by side PIP symptoms.
> One is always stretched all the way up and down and the other looks normal in side by side mode.
> It doesn't matter if it's an HD, SD, OTA or Sat channel. One of the PIP signals is always stretched.
> And I can't specifically pin it down to a specific tuner. I would assume since it affects OTA as well as Sat channels in the same manner, it doesn't matter.
> The * button still has no effect on actual picture mode. It cycles through the options graphically, but the picture stays in the same format.*


I guess I dodged that bullet.


----------



## 79MI

Aside from the fact that I still hate that it takes two "dvr" button presses to get to my recordings, it's always been snappy enough... Now that they've added extra content to the On Demand page, it takes too long to get there. Any chance there's a shortcut to "my recordings"?

Another thing I noticed this week; When going through recorded shows within the same group (to see which ones I've watched), hitting cancel takes me back to the full list of recordings, and not the group I was in. Any reason this would've been changed?

I've also been having problems with one of my local stations... Whether I'm watching buffered or recorded programming (not live, obviously), it skips ahead several seconds at least once per minute. I've only noticed it on one of the local stations, but it may happen on others. This is something I plan on contacting Dish about, but haven't yet.

I imagine I'm not the only one with these gripes/issues, just felt like venting.


----------



## SaltiDawg

79MI said:


> Aside from the fact that I still hate that it takes two "dvr" button presses to get to my recordings, it's always been snappy enough... Now that they've added extra content to the On Demand page, it takes too long to get there. Any chance there's a shortcut to "my recordings"? ...



It still only takes two "dvr" pushes to get to your recordings. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Charise

79MI said:


> Another thing I noticed this week; When going through recorded shows within the same group (to see which ones I've watched), hitting cancel takes me back to the full list of recordings, and not the group I was in. Any reason this would've been changed?


I've noticed this on my 622, and it _is_ a change that I don't like either.


----------



## phrelin

That the awful menu in the new software release is not well liked is being confirmed over and over on VIP622 6.30 new this morning and ViP722 - L6.70/1831 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss threads. But they've divided us 622 and 722 owners with different release numbers, I guess to reduce the size of the potential revolution.


----------



## 79MI

SaltiDawg said:


> It still only takes two "dvr" pushes to get to your recordings. Nothing has changed.


I know, it's petty... The new cruddy On Demand screen takes me back to my old 522, when one "dvr" press went right to my recordings (before the update).


----------



## GrumpyBear

79MI said:


> I know, it's petty... The new cruddy On Demand screen takes me back to my old 522, when one "dvr" press went right to my recordings (before the update).


Its a Fugly screen, but its not any slower, and it hasn't added any extra steps. It sure is Fugly though.


----------



## 79MI

GrumpyBear said:


> Its a Fugly screen, but its not any slower, and it hasn't added any extra steps. It sure is Fugly though.


It is slower on mine, only because it's trying to display the on demand graphics between clicks...

On Demand belongs with the other crap associated with that "dish" button...the one we hope to god we didn't butt-press when we accidentally sit on the remote.


----------



## GrumpyBear

79MI said:


> It is slower on mine, only because it's trying to display the on demand graphics between clicks...
> 
> On Demand belongs with the other crap associated with that "dish" button...the one we hope to god we didn't butt-press when we accidentally sit on the remote.


The 4 Now available blocks? I haven't noticed it slowing down. Granted I normally just hit DVR twice anyways. It does seem to pause for a second before it goes to my recordings. If I press it once, wait and then press DVR a second time, I just see it being any slower. I don't bother with, the Dish Cinema's, TV Shows, Midnight, so those maybe slower.


----------



## TulsaOK

79MI said:


> Another thing I noticed this week; When going through recorded shows within the same group (to see which ones I've watched), hitting cancel takes me back to the full list of recordings, and not the group I was in. Any reason this would've been changed?)


They screwed it up on the 722 as well. And no, there's no reason this should have changed other than shoddy QC.


----------



## SaltiDawg

79MI said:


> I know, it's petty... The new cruddy On Demand screen takes me back to my old 522, when one "dvr" press went right to my recordings (before the update).


What's "petty?" They changed *nothing* with respect to pushing DVR twice to see the recordings screen.


----------



## 79MI

SaltiDawg said:


> What's "petty?" They changed *nothing* with respect to pushing DVR twice to see the recordings screen.


Can't ya let a guy be bitter about a long-lost feature?? lol There was a time when you didn't have to press it twice.


----------



## Mokanic

Update to my previous missive;

Stretch-o-vision is still here in PIP side by side mode. 

The * button "appears" to have returned to "regularly scheduled programming". I thought it didn't work earlier for a certain scenario, but now I can't recreate my thought process on that one. 

So, that leaves the stretch-o-vision as the only issue I have seen that is a future "opportunity" for Dish engineers. 

I'm not really looking forward to college football where I use PIP side by side throughout most of the day. 

UPDATE!!!! UPDATE !!!!! UPDATE!!!! UPDATE !!!!! UPDATE!!!! UPDATE !!!!!

I re-read epokopac's message and tried the 3X swap and voila! stretch-o-vision is gone. BUT, the * button now has no rhyme or reason to it. I did notice when pressing the * button while tuned to an SD channel and then bringing up an HD channel in a small PIP window, the result was to format the SMALL PIP window with the HD channel. Haven't seen that one. I will have to try different iterations and see if there is a pattern or if it depends on what signal is in the main window and what type of signal is in the PIP window.
Maybe this is a new "feature" that is Dish's answer to 3D TV until they get it implemented!!


----------



## JimD

Not just the menu is fugly - they changed the colors assigned to the various favorites list. So I had to make 2 blank ones in order to get the one we use all the time to be at least bearable.

I sure hope these were mistakes and will be fixed. If I wake up one day to find that all of the menus look like this fugly one I will be really pissed.


----------



## Mokanic

OK! After extensive testing all kinds of configurations, it appears one of the Sat tuners is unable to take advantage of the format options. I am unable to tell if it is tuner 1 or 2, because the only tuner notification I can find in the upper left hand box always says "1". (I am in Single mode).
There are interesting side effects depending upon whether you have an SD or HD channel tuned into the main picture either on the "format" working tuner or the "non-working" tuner. (OTA HD/SD and LIL issues the same results, so that doesn't matter) The combinations are way too myriad to get into here. 
But, the highlights include; 
- reformatting the PIP window instead of the main window 
- the PIP outline box changing to a 4:3 outline box while leaving the HD picture overflowing outside the 4:3 outline box

Let's hope they figure out the issues on the next release.


----------



## dahenny

rjruby said:


> Since getting the update, my 622 has been consistently doing boot recoveries (warning 981)
> 
> A replacement 622 is on the way.


Received 670 this week. Friday morning the 722, in 4 hours, did 25 boot recoveries (error 981). Someone suggested swapping the seperator leads. I did, no change. Then swapped back, and it was fixed. This morning, I noticed that the green light was on, and turned the tv on, and there was no signal. I then did a hard re-boot, which fixed the issue.

I'm not too confident with the health of my 722 using L670.


----------



## CABill

Mokanic said:


> I am unable to tell if it is tuner 1 or 2, because the only tuner notification I can find in the upper left hand box always says "1". (I am in Single mode).


Menu-6-1-1 will show you what is currently in use for the channel you are watching. That covers Sat, Tuner, Transponder ... and Tuner doesn't necessarily match TV number (Single or Dual). If you cancel out of the Signal Strength screen, hit the Swap button, and Menu-6-1-1 again, the displayed Tuner should change.

While I don't have 25 reboots, I do have more hangs and manual reboots in the past few days than I've had in the past several months with the new firmware.


----------



## Justgrooven

The new firmware has been installed on my 622 for about two weeks. I only watch HD on a single 40” flat screen so I can’t speak too many of the issues brought up about aspect ratio and the like. I have seen a marked improvement in managing and using the EHD. I have not needed to reboot the EHD or the receiver since the update. Transfers in both directions take less time with no errors. I did not like the color change made to my guide so I started looking for an option to choose one. While I was not successful I did see a display option for Extended-Partial guide with video. I had been using Enhanced. I don’t know if this was part of the upgrade or has been there for a long time but this display is perfect for me. It seems like I have to repeat commands from my remote more often even though I replaced the batteries but I can’t be sure. Bottom line this is an improvement for me.


----------



## TulsaOK

What changes in the management of the EHD are you seeing?


----------



## Justgrooven

I could have worded that better. The performance is better in that I can move data in both directions in less time with no errors and rebooting the EHD or STB has not been required.


----------



## AVJohnnie

dahenny said:


> Received 670 this week. Friday morning the 722, in 4 hours, did 25 boot recoveries (error 981). Someone suggested swapping the seperator leads. I did, no change. Then swapped back, and it was fixed. This morning, I noticed that the green light was on, and turned the tv on, and there was no signal. I then did a hard re-boot, which fixed the issue.
> 
> I'm not too confident with the health of my 722 using L670.


An exact description of what I went through when L6.30 hit my first 622. After two days of going through this constant reboot behavior it finally settled down and now it's just slow, imprecise, and difficult to use.:nono: It takes a full 10 seconds for it to wake-up from the screen-saver, takes from 3 to 5 seconds every time to display the channel guide, and often requires more than one button press to get its attention.  I had somewhat better results when L6.30 finally hit my second 622. That DVR didn't experience the multiple days of periodic reboots. But now it too is just as slow, imprecise, unresponsive, and difficult to use as my first-to-be-hit-by-L6.30 622. :nono2: And both DVRs are also exhibiting all the other various reported L6.30 oddities; the fugly PIP, the jumping-out of the DVR grouping screen behavior, the newly designed and nearly impossible to use online-mode screens&#8230; Yup, I'm enjoying all that too!


----------



## epokopac

Mokanic said:


> OK! After extensive testing all kinds of configurations, it appears one of the Sat tuners is unable to take advantage of the format options. I am unable to tell if it is tuner 1 or 2, because the only tuner notification I can find in the upper left hand box always says "1". (I am in Single mode).
> There are interesting side effects depending upon whether you have an SD or HD channel tuned into the main picture either on the "format" working tuner or the "non-working" tuner. (OTA HD/SD and LIL issues the same results, so that doesn't matter) The combinations are way too myriad to get into here.
> But, the highlights include;
> - reformatting the PIP window instead of the main window
> - the PIP outline box changing to a 4:3 outline box while leaving the HD picture overflowing outside the 4:3 outline box
> 
> Let's hope they figure out the issues on the next release.


Let's face it, "30" is "messed up good; messed up REAL good". I WAS able to get rid of stretch-o-vision on an SD channel (today anyway) by tuning to the SD channel with that behavior, powering off the DVR for a few seconds and powering it back on. Many thanks for your tests!

I wonder if this software was written by Elbonians (see Dilbert).


----------



## BobaBird

Kent Taylor said:


> What changes in the management of the EHD are you seeing?


None, and an extra step to get to it.


----------



## TulsaOK

Justgrooven posted "I have seen a marked improvement in managing and using the EHD." I was wondering what those improvements were because I "ain't seen any" nor do I ever expect to.


----------



## Mokanic

CABill said:


> Menu-6-1-1 will show you what is currently in use for the channel you are watching. That covers Sat, Tuner, Transponder ... and Tuner doesn't necessarily match TV number (Single or Dual). If you cancel out of the Signal Strength screen, hit the Swap button, and Menu-6-1-1 again, the displayed Tuner should change.......


Thanks for that piece of info.

Incidentally, I went to my parents' house last night and their 622 has L630, but their PIP/side by side and * button work as expected on either tuner.

Their Software version is - L630RBDD-N
My Software version is - L630RBGB-N
Their Bootstrap version is - 1731RBDD
My Bootstrap version is - 1731RBGB

Correlation?


----------



## oldanbo

I hate the guide colors! :nono:


----------



## Grandude

I like the new colors............


----------



## Tulsa1

Mokanic said:


> OK! After extensive testing all kinds of configurations, it appears one of the Sat tuners is unable to take advantage of the format options. I am unable to tell if it is tuner 1 or 2, because the only tuner notification I can find in the upper left hand box always says "1". (I am in Single mode).
> There are interesting side effects depending upon whether you have an SD or HD channel tuned into the main picture either on the "format" working tuner or the "non-working" tuner. (OTA HD/SD and LIL issues the same results, so that doesn't matter) The combinations are way too myriad to get into here.
> But, the highlights include;
> - reformatting the PIP window instead of the main window
> - the PIP outline box changing to a 4:3 outline box while leaving the HD picture overflowing outside the 4:3 outline box
> 
> Let's hope they figure out the issues on the next release.


I confirmed all of the above on both my 622 and 722.
If I attempt to watch SD on a particular tuner the format(*) button has no
effect and the SD is stretched. Watch the same program on the other tuner
and format behaves properly. VERY anoying!!!!


----------



## Tulsa1

Mokanic said:


> Thanks for that piece of info.
> 
> Incidentally, I went to my parents' house last night and their 622 has L630, but their PIP/side by side and * button work as expected on either tuner.
> 
> Their Software version is - L630RBDD-N
> My Software version is - L630RBGB-N
> Their Bootstrap version is - 1731RBDD
> My Bootstrap version is - 1731RBGB
> 
> Correlation?


I'll have to compare this to mine


----------



## SingleAction

When I first got 6.30 on my VIP622, it still seemed fine, the last few days it started to do strange things.

Last night watching a show on the EHD, it locked up, and I couldn't get out of it, had to do a soft reboot, and then it worked.

I found that I lost the last 2 CSI Miami's, the first one was a completely different show, and the second started recording half way through the show, only showing the last 30 mins!

It's been a long time since I've had bugs like this.

Dish, if it ain't broke don't fix it!:nono2:


----------



## Mokanic

Tulsa1 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mokanic View Post
> Thanks for that piece of info.
> 
> Incidentally, I went to my parents' house last night and their 622 has L630, but their PIP/side by side and * button work as expected on either tuner.
> 
> Their Software version is - L630RBDD-N
> My Software version is - L630RBGB-N
> Their Bootstrap version is - 1731RBDD
> My Bootstrap version is - 1731RBGB
> 
> Correlation?
> 
> I'll have to compare this to mine


Tulsa1, Any results?


----------



## Tulsa1

Mokanic said:


> Tulsa1, Any results?


Yep, sad to say I have the same version as you:nono2:
I REALLY hope this 6.71 clears that up. It's driving me nuts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P Smith

Tulsa1 said:


> Yep, sad to say I have the same version as you:nono2:
> I REALLY hope this 6.71 clears that up. It's driving me nuts!!!!!!!!!


L6.71 is for ViP*7*22 only.


----------



## Tulsa1

P Smith said:


> L6.71 is for ViP*7*22 only.


That would be a darn good start for me.
Then maybe 6.31 will follow for my 622.


----------



## Jhon69

Yea side by side PIP is messed up too on my 622.


----------



## mdewitt

I'm not sure if this is related to the new software, but I thought it was worth posting. 

I had recorded a show on my local NBC HD channel (WKYC Cleveland) and when I started watching it, it was a black screen with no sound. Same thing with Property Virgins on HGTV-HD channel 112. Both programs had just finished recording in the past 2 hours. I then went back to live tv and both of these particular channels had a black screen with sound, as well as SMC which nothing had recorded on. Other channels that I tuned to were fine. I did not reboot right then because something else was recording. Everything was fine in the morning after the nightly reboot. Even the recordings that were blank the night before seemed fine. It could just be my receiver, but I haven't seen this before.


----------



## Grampa67

I have been getting a new message the last 2 night. "complete signal loss 015" It has a list of things to try and says that the dvr recording can be watched. When I select a recorded program to watch I get the message Total Signal Loss. I cannot get the menu to see if the locals still work.


----------



## rjruby

mdewitt said:


> I'm not sure if this is related to the new software, but I thought it was worth posting.
> 
> I had recorded a show on my local NBC HD channel (WKYC Cleveland) and when I started watching it, it was a black screen with no sound. Same thing with Property Virgins on HGTV-HD channel 112. Both programs had just finished recording in the past 2 hours. I then went back to live tv and both of these particular channels had a black screen with sound, as well as SMC which nothing had recorded on. Other channels that I tuned to were fine. I did not reboot right then because something else was recording. Everything was fine in the morning after the nightly reboot. Even the recordings that were blank the night before seemed fine. It could just be my receiver, but I haven't seen this before.


A lot of us have seen the "black screen with sound" problem on our 622s since getting the 6.30 update. Only a power button reset seems to correct it.

It happens on my 622 at least 2 to 3 times a day. It's really a PITA and I hope they get it corrected soon!


----------



## fredp

rjruby said:


> A lot of us have seen the "black screen with sound" problem on our 622s since getting the 6.30 update. Only a power button reset seems to correct it.


The black screen but with sound still working has happened to many prior to getting the 630 update. For my 622 at least three times during the course of the summer and into early Fall. As you stated, a hard reset fixes all.


----------



## BobaBird

In Single mode the black screen can be fixed with a tuner swap.


----------



## rjruby

"BobaBird" said:


> In Single mode the black screen can be fixed with a tuner swap.


That has not worked for me. Only a power button reset corrects the problem.


----------



## TulsaOK

Or pressing Menu sometimes works.


----------



## 4bama

Since getting L630 I have not experienced any black-screen with sound problems...prior to L630 I would get that several times a week...only at power-on (pressing the select button)....and the Pip controls would fix that without a reboot.


----------



## mdewitt

I have never seen it the way I described above before 6.30. It was always black screen with no sound on everything before 6.30, and even that stopped with the release before 6.30 Pip swap on live tv worked sometimes but not very often, but recordings always played fine. This time it was no sound or picture on recordings, and blank screen with sound on live tv. Pip swap did not help at all this time. Anyway, the nightly reboot fixed it and it hasn't happened again.


----------



## Jhon69

I called Dish Network Tech Support yesterday asked to be transferred to Dish Network's highest Tech Support level.Reported the issue I have been having with L630 on my VIP622 mainly not having side by side PIP.Hope Dish Network can come out with a quick fix.


----------



## 4bama

Jhon69 said:


> I called Dish Network Tech Support yesterday asked to be transferred to Dish Network's highest Tech Support level.Reported the issue I have been having with L630 on my VIP622 mainly not having side by side PIP.Hope Dish Network can come out with a quick fix.


I have L630 on my 622 and use side-by-side PIP all the time, even more when college football games are on...no problem whatsoever. Either your receiver is not switching correctly to single mode, or maybe another problem with your receiver...

Anyway, hope you get a resolution, or another receiver...let us know how it turns out...strange...


----------



## Jhon69

4bama said:


> I have L630 on my 622 and use side-by-side PIP all the time, even more when college football games are on...no problem whatsoever. Either your receiver is not switching correctly to single mode, or maybe another problem with your receiver...
> 
> Anyway, hope you get a resolution, or another receiver...let us know how it turns out...strange...


Already got another 622,same issue.Let me know what your bootstrap is?.I have noticed so far those with a different bootstrap than mine, the side by side PIP is working correctly.Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

Bootstrap doesn't matter - it is totally overwritten by main SW right after booting.

More important is BuildConfig ID and mainboaard revision!


----------



## Jhon69

P Smith said:


> Bootstrap doesn't matter - it is totally overwritten by main SW right after booting.
> 
> More important is BuildConfig ID and mainboaard revision!


I'm not a software engineer so that was a guess.I would imagine and hope that Dish Network engineers will find a quick fix.


----------



## TulsaOK

How widespread is this side by side problem?


----------



## AVJohnnie

Kent Taylor said:


> How widespread is this side by side problem?


Both of my 622s have it since getting L6.30 ...


----------



## Jhon69

Kent Taylor said:


> How widespread is this side by side problem?


It was on the first 622 I bought and the replacement(had other issues).The ironic thing is is right on the screen saver it states"To view side by side PIP press the Position button on the remote control".I pressed the Position button on both of the 622s and nothing happens?.


----------



## 4bama

Jhon69 said:


> It was on the first 622 I bought and the replacement(had other issues).The ironic thing is is right on the screen saver it states"To view side by side PIP press the Position button on the remote control".I pressed the Position button on both of the 622s and nothing happens?.


What happens, with the receiver on, when you press the Swap button?

You should see your receiver/TV now show you the channel that you have selected for the other tuner (2). You should be able to swap back and forth between the two tuners and see different channels if you are in single mode and have selected different channels on each tuner.

I don't know if you get an error message or not if you are in dual mode and press the PIP position button...but if you can swap between two channels/tuners, this will prove your receiver is really in single mode..


----------



## Jhon69

4bama said:


> What happens, with the receiver on, when you press the Swap button?
> 
> You should see your receiver/TV now show you the channel that you have selected for the other tuner (2). You should be able to swap back and forth between the two tuners and see different channels if you are in single mode and have selected different channels on each tuner.
> 
> I don't know if you get an error message or not if you are in dual mode and press the PIP position button...but if you can swap between two channels/tuners, this will prove your receiver is really in single mode..


I have no problems with Swap.I can swap tuners OK.I can press the Position button when I'm in PIP and change where the PIP is at on the screen.But with no PIP on and in Single Mode I should be able to press the Position button and side by side PIP should appear on the TV screen,or when I press the PIP button for the third time,side by side PIP should appear.It doesn't appear with the two VIP 622s I tried to make side by side PIP appear.

I don't get any error messages.I am not in Dual Mode always Single Mode.I did notice something weird on both the VIP 622s I have used.When I started both of them up(before authorization) both of them started up in Dual Mode?.Which I could not change until they were authorized by Dish Network,maybe that is correct and normal I don't know?.

The nice thing about the VIP622 is it has two orange LED lights.When the left one is on I am in Single Mode,when the right one is on Dual Mode.These issues I am having with side by side PIP the left orange LED light is always on.


----------



## 79MI

I just chatted with tech support on dish's website regarding the "navigating within groups" issue, which is my biggest gripe with the latest update (have a 622).

I explained that after selecting a recording within a group, hitting cancel no longer takes me back to the recordings within the group, but rather the entire list of recordings.

They claim this was an intended change, and will not be corrected. Has anyone heard otherwise?


----------



## Tulsa1

Kent Taylor said:


> How widespread is this side by side problem?


I have it on my 622 with 6.30 and aslo have it on my 722 with 6.70
I really hope this latest version 6.71 corrects the PIP problem for my 722.
It's really miss using the side by side with proper ratio.


----------



## lbeck

kucharsk said:


> Sorry for the quality, they're off-screen photos.
> 
> My DVR is *not* a 722K, it's a *722*, and only one of my two 722s has downloaded the update at this point; the other is still at L629.
> 
> Top menu, when you press the "DVR" button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISH Cinema:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV Shows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Lounge:


I've only read the first and last pages of this thread and it seems to have morphed into a discussion of some bugs in the latest firmware download. Maybe my question is discussed somewhere in the middle. I'm more concerned with the new menu look when you press the "DVR" button on the remote. Is there some way to go back to the plain vanilla listing of recorded programs? Having to press the DVR button twice is an unnecessary pain anyway.


----------



## jadebox

lbeck said:


> I've only read the first and last pages of this thread and it seems to have morphed into a discussion of some bugs in the latest firmware download. Maybe my question is discussed somewhere in the middle. I'm more concerned with the new menu look when you press the "DVR" button on the remote. Is there some way to go back to the plain vanilla listing of recorded programs? Having to press the DVR button twice is an unnecessary pain anyway.


Dish would have to update the software.

I think it's kind of funny ....

They updated that page to try to sell more PPV movies. But, they made the page so ugly that people will learn to quickly press "DVR" twice to bypass it. So, they may have accomplished the opposite of what they intended.

-- Roger


----------



## GrumpyBear

you have always had to press the DVR button twice or DVR and then select. No extra step created. They just created a HORRIBLE opening page.


----------



## jadebox

GrumpyBear said:


> you have always had to press the DVR button twice or DVR and then select. No extra step created. They just created a HORRIBLE opening page.


Originally, pressing "DVR" took you straight to your recordings on the 622. They added the new screen around the time that they added support for the "Pocket Dish" then EHD.

-- Roger


----------



## lbeck

jadebox said:


> Originally, pressing "DVR" took you straight to your recordings on the 622.


I'll vote for that for future firmware downloads. I see no value to the double-click method.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jadebox said:


> Originally, pressing "DVR" took you straight to your recordings on the 622. They added the new screen around the time that they added support for the "Pocket Dish" then EHD.
> 
> -- Roger


Ok, for over 4 years, you have had to press DVR twice or DVR and then Select.
Nothing has changed in this latest firmware, except for the REALLY UGLY interface.


----------



## jadebox

GrumpyBear said:


> Ok, for over 4 years, you have had to press DVR twice or DVR and then Select. Nothing has changed in this latest firmware, except for the REALLY UGLY interface.


That's true. It's what we were discussing. 

lbeck didn't say that having to press "DVR" twice was new. He just described it as "an unnecessary pain."

-- Roger


----------



## Jhon69

Had my VIP622 reboot by itself last night.Only did it once after that no other problems except no side by side PIP.


----------



## Jhon69

Jhon69 said:


> Had my VIP622 reboot by itself last night.Only did it once after that no other problems except no side by side PIP.


Well I have found out since my last report I can produce side by side PIP on my VIP622.You have to juggle between the PIP button and swap button and position button on the remote control( if you wish to try it keep an eye out for a little purple or blue box that appears then use your position button to make the little second screen appear), when you finally get the side by side PIP working both pictures are very small and that's on a 50" screen.:nono2:


----------



## 4bama

Jhon69 said:


> Well I have found out since my last report I can produce side by side PIP on my VIP622.You have to juggle between the PIP button and swap button and position button on the remote control( if you wish to try it keep an eye out for a little purple or blue box that appears then use your position button to make the little second screen appear), when you finally get the side by side PIP working both pictures are very small and that's on a 50" screen.:nono2:


Well, something is definitely wrong with some 622's and not others that have the latest F/W update.

While viewing a channel I only have to press the position button once and will have perfect side-by-side pictures on my 52" TV...it does not matter if both tuners are tuned to HD channels, SD channels or a mix of HD on one tuner and SD on the other...aspects are all correct...using the swap button while in side-by-side mode switches perfectly and keeps the correct aspect for each tuner..

As someone else mentioned earlier, there must be a difference in other versions of bootstrap or ??? What all varies from one 622 to another? and what is the intended reason(s) for the variations??


----------



## Jhon69

4bama said:


> Well, something is definitely wrong with some 622's and not others that have the latest F/W update.
> 
> While viewing a channel I only have to press the position button once and will have perfect side-by-side pictures on my 52" TV...it does not matter if both tuners are tuned to HD channels, SD channels or a mix of HD on one tuner and SD on the other...aspects are all correct...using the swap button while in side-by-side mode switches perfectly and keeps the correct aspect for each tuner..
> 
> As someone else mentioned earlier, there must be a difference in other versions of bootstrap or ??? What all varies from one 622 to another? and what is the intended reason(s) for the variations??


There is an issue somewhere and since I'm not a software engineer I have no idea what it might be.It was posted by DovetailDigital that Dish Network engineers are aware of the problem.They mainly said there was a software issue with L630 concerning the aspect ratio failure to adjust on tuner 2 on some of the VIP622s.


----------



## AVJohnnie

I've had two 622s since they first became available from Dish and in all that time and with all those updates I don't recall ever having spontaneous reboot problems like this. I did have an internal HD go out about a year ago which required one of the 622s to be replaced.

I've noticed one thing in particular about my most troublesome receiver. It has a different software version suffix than the less problematical receiver. Though both have been rendered cranky by L6.30, the one with the RBDD suffix tends to be more so. It's the one that is consistently sluggish on remote responses and spontaneously reboots itself I'd judge about five times more often than the less troublesome 622 which now has a RBED suffix on its L6.30 software version.

Both receivers get about the same amount of daily use and have about the same amount of free space available on their respective internal HDs.

On prior releases such as L6.29 and L6.27 both receivers had the same software suffix of RBDD.

Anyone happen to know what the difference is between the two suffix versions and if that may have anything to do with these stability problems?


----------



## P Smith

The suffix is fixed BuildConfig ID for the device; first letter is a designator of a family (based on code name: B - Baker, C- Clipper/Cutter, E- Echo, etc), second - a model, last two Ds - describe other major HW components. It cannot be changed because of HW, you can always check origin BCID on a white label on mainboard.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Thanks for the info P Smith.

Originally both receivers did fully match. It must have changed when they swapped out the bad 622 and I just didn't notice it until now. I guess all this bad behavior has me looking more closely at things than I ordinarily would. 

Do you think that the RBED suffix 622 is a newer HW version than the RBDD 622?

Because if it is then maybe that sheds some light on why the older 622 is having the lion's share of problems with this L6.30 release.

This is really getting old ~ The problem 622 ended up spontaneously rebooting itself four times last evening&#8230;


----------



## P Smith

AVJohnnie said:


> Thanks for the info P Smith.
> 
> Originally both receivers did fully match. It must have changed when they swapped out the bad 622 and I just didn't notice it until now. I guess all this bad behavior has me looking more closely at things than I ordinarily would.
> 
> Do you think that the RBED suffix 622 is a newer HW version than the RBDD 622?
> 
> Because if it is then maybe that sheds some light on why the older 622 is having the lion's share of problems with this L6.30 release.
> 
> This is really getting old ~ The problem 622 ended up spontaneously rebooting itself four times last evening&#8230;


If you could check last letter of mainboard ID and the third letter in BCID - perhaps they are the same ? There was a discussion of that last letter when first/second/third wave of 622 came and major issue was flaky HDMI connector.


----------



## AVJohnnie

They do match. And I can also confirm that its HDMI connector has never worked.

But this may all be for not anyway. It got the L6.31 update yesterday. I power-plugged it and (so far at least) it has not spontaneously rebooted. And the remote is working responsively again too.

I just hope that it stays that way.

Thanks again!


----------

